# New 8wt.



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

UPS just dropped off my new 8wt rod this afternoon. I can't wait to try it out in the river, maybe target some of the carp that have been teasing me. Unfortunately I don't think I'm going to be able to make it out until Sunday


----------



## seanb19 (Aug 10, 2007)

What kind of rod is it? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It's a Streamlight Ultra Four-Piece from LLBean. I took it out into the yard last night before it started raining. Everything seemed really smooth, easy long casts. I'm hoping to get out in the morning with it and test it on the river.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I got a 4wt an I love it I just orderd a 8 for Stellies this fall


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Rod worked great this morning unfortunately not much of a bite. The river was still pretty high and muddy so I couldn't site any carp. I also had a hard time finding the boulders I usually fish. I ended up over muscling a 2 inch baby smallie, several very small sunfish and a very small rock bass.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ejsell said:


> I ended up over muscling a 2 inch baby smallie, several very small sunfish and a very small rock bass.


I guess you will just have to buy a lower weight rod to get the feel in those smaller fish  Be warned though, it is a slippery slope. A carp on a 3 wt is a thriller.

Seriously though, the size of the rod is dictated by the type or weight of the fly you are throwing. Not the fish you are going after. I tend to favor lower weight rods for carp since they hit small flies and the lower line makes less of a splash. Carp seem to be rather spooky and anything to minimize disturbance is a plus. Plenty of folks have used 4 or 5 weight rods to go after carp and some like those over on the ultralight fly fishing forum go after them with 3wt and lower. Sounds crazy but it is also a blast.

That 8 wt would make a nice steelhead rod to toss streamers, bass bugs and other wind resistant flies.

Anyway, just something to think about.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> I guess you will just have to buy a lower weight rod to get the feel in those smaller fish  Be warned though, it is a slippery slope. A carp on a 3 wt is a thriller.
> 
> Seriously though, the size of the rod is dictated by the type or weight of the fly you are throwing. Not the fish you are going after. I tend to favor lower weight rods for carp since they hit small flies and the lower line makes less of a splash. Carp seem to be rather spooky and anything to minimize disturbance is a plus. Plenty of folks have used 4 or 5 weight rods to go after carp and some like those over on the ultralight fly fishing forum go after them with 3wt and lower. Sounds crazy but it is also a blast.
> 
> ...


My primary rod is a 6 wt. I got the 8wt. For a trip to michigan this fall and just wanted to break it in a little before we head up. I probably won't use it again before we go unless I get a chance to head over to Cleveland. I have been thinking about picking up a 4 or 5 wt in the spring for all the reasons you mentioned and to have an extra one in case my wife or anyone else without a rod goes out with me. It really is turning into an addiction. My wife beat me home yesterday and found my new orvis sling pack with the mail before I had a chance to put it away.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Those little fish are dangerous on the hookset with a heavy rod. I hooked a 2-2.5" smallie on a 2" streamer on my 7wt a few weeks back and I'm pretty sure I heard it screaming as it went flying past my head.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

TheCream said:


> Those little fish are dangerous on the hookset with a heavy rod. I hooked a 2-2.5" smallie on a 2" streamer on my 7wt a few weeks back and I'm pretty sure I heard it screaming as it went flying past my head.


LOL, yeah I saw him on at the last second just before I was going to recast. The clouser I was using was almost as big as he was. A couple of weeks ago I caught a small rock bass right next to me just as I was casting and didn't completely understand why my line was so heavy until he went sailing by.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Got my 8 wt today hope to get it out tomarrow


----------

